# Sole Proprietorship business in Singapore



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi 

We are planning to start a Sole Proprietorship business in Singapore.

The business is about renting books in Singapore.


q1) Please let me know if we need to get any licence for renting books in Singapore ?? 

q2) Can we start this business from home ? 

The margin of business is around 2000 SGD per annum, 

Regards
Andy


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

did you check ACRA ? Accounting and Corporate Regulatory Authority Singapore .. and all info on business is listed there ..


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

Checked the ACRA site..but still have some questions.

In what way can I avoid , so that people do not sue me..if i am unable to rent
A book on time... or for any other reason?

In sole properiertership in case of anybody suing me..will i jave to pay from my own 
Pocket ??

Who can advise on this ? The legal way to handle such cases.


What if i register a company ? Or a. Limited liability ?

Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

answered in your other thread .. re: same question ..


----------

